# my pigeons



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

please look my pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an interesting variety of different color pigeons.  

They are really pretty.

What are they all doing in the basket?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

How cute! Is that a basket or a bath? They sure get along well.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, they're all pretty--not really an ordinary one in the batch.

Pidgey


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> What an interesting variety of different color pigeons.
> 
> They are really pretty.
> 
> What are they all doing in the basket?


the basket look like chinese bonsai pot for me...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pigeons are so beautiful. Gorgeous colors and markings. What kind are they?


----------

